# The Bell Tree Fair 2016: CONTEST TIEBREAKERS!



## Justin (Aug 31, 2016)

Since some of you hate me and want me to make my life hell, we have been left with two ties for the Art Drawing and Animal Crossing Design Your Town contests. To help us break these ties, there are now two follow-up polls open for voting in both of these contests.

*These polls will close after just 24 hours due to our tight schedule for closing up the Fair. Please vote ASAP!*

And if for any reason there still remains a tie after these polls... we'll probably have to resort to having the contest host pick the winner. So uh, please vote and hopefully help us avoid that!

*CLICK THE LINKS BELOW TO VOTE!*​


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 31, 2016)

ay boss, when da closing ceremonies gone be-- right after the tie-breaks?


----------



## Horus (Sep 1, 2016)

I would've won a Site Theme contest.

Just saying.


----------



## chapstick (Sep 1, 2016)

King Dad said:


> ay boss, when da closing ceremonies gone be-- right after the tie-breaks?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?386044-The-Bell-Tree-Fair-2016-Wrap-Up-Information


----------

